# Hunt Test Umbrella?



## krapwxman (May 24, 2009)

Are any of you supplying shade for your gunners/throwers at hunt tests? I found this http://www.lcsupply.com/Woodland-Camo-Umbrella/productinfo/WUMB/

I'm wondering if any of you have this and how sturdy it is? I suppose on a fairly windy day it wouldn't work, but we rarely get calm days here in western South Dakota so it needs to have some strength. Any ideas out there to keep the help from completely frying? I've tried searching to see if this topic has been brought up before but was unlucky.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

High SPF Sunblock.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Dave at Stakeout Inc makes an excellent umbrella stand that is a must when out in the field throwing birds all day because of its ability to pivot. http://stakeoutinc.com/trainingproducts.htm

The only thing that doesn't old up to wind is the umbrella itself. That's usually where I've seen the failure in high winds. We use them quite a bit up here in the always windy red river valley.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Our club has 10 or so from Dogs Afield that have worked just fine. Umbrella stands purchased from Ken McCartney locally.


----------



## krapwxman (May 24, 2009)

Thanks all for the information...even the high SPF sunblock. I hadn't thought of that. 

From what I can tell, both the stands from stakeout inc. and lcsupply look to be well made.

Mark, do you have a contact for Ken McCartney?


----------



## fuchsr (Aug 10, 2008)

I have bought several umbrellas from Lion Country, and none of them lasted for even one season. The little pieces of thread used to attach the cover to the spokes are flimsy and come off in no time.


----------



## South Fork Labs (Apr 18, 2011)

I just checked out the unit you are talking about and just so you know I have never used one or even seen one, but I have to say in my 55 years in the field a $18.00 item usually won't hold up to much let alone an area that is known to be hard on equipment. But if you find one that works for that kind of money, Please let us know


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Along these lines, I recently put together something to provide shade.

I have an EZ-up, but the name is deceiving (and it certainly is never going to be called EZ-down).

These $4 Tiki torch stakes (can be bought practically everywhere) and an old patio umbrella that the wife has wanted to throw out for quite some time (I kept telling her that it would come in handy one day).

I tried it out a few weeks ago and it worked great. There was even a moderate breeze that day.


----------

